# Anxiety and eating out



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

Whenever I go out to lumch with co-workers or with friends I always get nervous and I know it makes things worse. What do you guys do to get over this, or do the majority of people avoid eating out?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I try to avoid going out to eat. But if I HAVE to, I usually pop a couple of Imodium a few hours before going out to eat. Rock on and God bless...


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

This isn't going to be what you want to hear. I suffered from D whilst out for dinner, movies or anything socially for years. Then I decided to hell with other peoples judgement of me having to use the loo. Now I hardly have any episodes while out because I've shown myself that I can 1)use the loo without stress and 2)hold it for quite some time. I also try not to eat too much while out.


----------



## 2young4this (Mar 16, 2002)

Be selective; thats what I do. I stay away from "bad" foods and try to relax. I always make sure I know where the bathroom is- just in case- and otherwise I just bear with it. I can totally relate to the anxiety though. I'm the queen of take out just becuase eating at home is so much more relaxing. In all honesty though don't stop going out. I've noticed that the more hermit like I became the worse it would be for me when I did go out.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Eating with co-workers are the worst because it's very hard to tell someone no without having to explain everything. I've been dealing with it for the past 3 weeks as it seems everyone at work has wanted to take me out for my birthday. I have avoided a couple people (those mainly wanting to celebrate at the mexican restaurant down the street.. my stomach gets uncomfortable just thinking about mexican food..) but for others, it's unavoidable.What I have found works with me, is if I get into a deep conversation so that I am more focused on the conversation than on any anxiety I might be having being out to lunch. I also don't eat a lot and chose something that I know is a safe food. I can always eat my leftovers back at the office.


----------



## MyBoysNi5 (Mar 30, 2003)

I get very stressed going out to eat if I'm not with my close friends or family. If I'm with them, it's okay (as long as we're not too far from home). BUT, it's the company Christmas parties and things like that that really get me nervous. I have found though, the more food I eat the more likely I will have an attack. I try to eat light when I'm in a situation I am not comfortable with. If I'm out to eat and going right home after, I pig out! Okay, probably not the best idea, but sometimes it's just nice.


----------



## rjmcg20 (Oct 3, 2002)

Well personally I don't know how you all do it, eating out, I Haven't eaten out in two years because I know what always happens. I will go and have a few drinks while they all eat but nothing more.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

Trust me i know the feeling. I dont go out very often because of my problem, and when i do i make sure i drive myself there, ad i find the bathroom when i get there so if i do have a problem, i know where to go!


----------

